# I got my SIG P6 + pict & Range Report



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ever since I read the post about the Sig P6 and this gun has captured my interest.. H'mm a single stack 9mm.. and it is a SIG so what could go wrong - I guess nothing with the reliability of SIG..

Well, I started reading and the more I read and see pictures of the gun - the more I want to have it.. Well, a little history here, the P6 is the West German police issued gun in the 80's till mid 90's. It is a single stack 9mm and its US counterpart is the discontinued SIG P225.

I went online and placed an order. I got a call from the FFL dealer this morning that the gun is in.. So on my lunch break I picked up my P6. The gun is in a far better status and shape than what I expected for the price.

In the evening on my way home from work, I stopped at the range. I shot 150 rds in the P6 with no failure of whatsoever..

The p6 handled all the 150 rounds (50 PMC rds and 100 Cheap Range Reloads) without any problem..and the accuracy at 5, 7, 10, 15 yards was amazing. My grouping at 10 yards was 1 in. and at 15 yards it was 1.5 in. I tried shooting at 20 and 25 yards and I was getting accuracy in the same order of my P226 and the CZ75.. That gun is sweet as sugar and smooth as butter. I am so happy that I made the right decision to purchase it..

I also got a bonus leather German Police holster when I ordered the extra 2nd magazine. It is bulky but I might use it in my mini IDPA matches.

The P6 came in a crappy little blue box that I am going to throw anyway.










Here is the SIG P6 Posing (notice the little wear on the frame lower corner):










Target at 10 yards (12 rds slow fire - hand held):


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

nice! there's a shop in san diego, ca selling a used p225 if anyone is interested as well. 
La Mesa Collectibles‎ (619) 462-9291‎. i called about 2 weeks ago and they had it. 

just outta curiousity...is it safe to use reloads???


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

jimmy said:


> The p6 handled all the 150 rounds (50 PMC rds and 100 Cheap Range Reloads) without any problem..


Hi TitanCi,

The 150 rounds I shot were 100 rds of reload and 50 rds of PMC both are 115 gr FMJ.
I don't undertstand if by "reloads" you mean higher pressure loads like P+ or higher..I usually buy the regular Target Practice Reloads, which I am assuming they are the regular pressure loads..

My knowledge is extremely limited in this area, so let us both hope to get an answer from a more experienced member to this question. Anybody out there to address this question :help:


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

hey jimmy - i'm sure i know LESS than you! i was assuming reloads were cartridges that were "refilled" or "reloaded" and not new, unshot cartridges? if my assumption is correct, then i was wondering if shooting reloads were risky since the measured grains may not be precise? i always thought that it was a bad idea to shoot reloads; if my understanding of reloads are incorrect, someone please let me know!

thanks jimmy. btw, good find on the p6


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Modern reloading equipment measure powder very well but it's still good to check it every little while. I've made untold thousands of reloaded ammo. It's not something I'd say everyone should do but those of us that do roll our own enjoy it almost as much as we like making empty cartridges.

(Edit to add the post I meant to leave)

That P6 looks to be in great shape! I'm sure it will give you a lifetime of top shelf service.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Devil Johnson..Are you still thinking of getting a P6 too. I strongly recommend it..It is like breeding a 1911 and a SIG together.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice shooting!


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

even with the price going up the P6 is a great buy, I am really sick of hearing people say it is obsolete, its not, that is like saying the 1911 is obsolete


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

B Brazier said:


> even with the price going up the P6 is a great buy, I am really sick of hearing people say it is obsolete, its not, that is like saying the 1911 is obsolete


I love my P6..and what I love also about it (this might sound weird) is the wear marks.. Besides the fact that it is so natural in my hand when I shoot it.. I love the fact that it is an older gun and that it has a nostalgic effect..


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Remind me not to piss you off. Nice shooting and great score on that P6. 

Two questions?

How much?
Looks very simlar to the P226, did you look at the current model sigs?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

gnet158 said:


> Remind me not to piss you off. Nice shooting and great score on that P6.
> 
> Two questions?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the shooting.

As for the other questions:

_*How much?*_ It was $299 plus $20 shipping and $25 FFL, so total = $344

*Looks very simlar to the P226, did you look at the current model sigs?* I agree, it looks very similar to the P226 except with a shorter barrel (3.9 in vs the 4.4 in of the P226). I have a P226 and I just wanted a compact SIG, and the P6 was that compact SIG. I would still love to add a P229 Elite in the future. So I am saving again for next year purchase.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I fear the days of $299 have past, but they can still be found for under $400. I have never owned a used gun, but I must say mine is a sweet shooter. Also if anyone with experience refishing guns could shoot me a PM, I am really thinking about doing my P6 (usually I would just pay to have it done, but I am trying to supplement my ammo costs)


----------



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

*P6 Too*

I have one of these and absolutely love it. Have heard a lot of talk about them not feeding JHP ammo. You try any and if so how did it fare? I would have tried in mine if I could find some to buy. Shot a perfect 100 on my CCP qualification with this pistol.

Yaderp


----------



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how much trouble it is to drift the sights on the P6 and what is the best procedure? Can a novice perform this operation?

Yaderp


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow,

$344 out the door. Great find.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

jimmy said:


> Thanks Devil Johnson..Are you still thinking of getting a P6 too. I strongly recommend it..It is like breeding a 1911 and a SIG together.


I'm keeping an eye out. A friend of mine has one that I'm trying to talk him out of but if I can't work something out there there always a few at the gun shows and one of those will be here next month I think.

I do like the idea of a single stack 9mm. I have a couple Sigs (226 9mm and a 229 .40) and I want a couple more and I might be done there (yeah right!). I should have one by the end of summer anyway.:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yaderp said:


> Anyone have any idea how much trouble it is to drift the sights on the P6 and what is the best procedure? Can a novice perform this operation?
> 
> Yaderp


They make a sight tool that looks a little like a C clamp that can move the rear sight. I've used a small hammer and a piece of wood to tap them over but you have ot be careful not to over do it. A bore sighter comes in handy there. Keeps you from tapping, shooting, tapping etc.


----------



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------

